# bad neighbor stories....



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tell me your bad neighbor stories and I will tell you mine. But mine are so outragous they have had me in a all out rage. Seeing RED again just from the thoughts!
I may have to get my wife on here cause this started with her as she bought the property about 5 years before I came into the picture, and its the same neighbor that has had the cops at my house no less then 10 times in the past 2 years. If u think I make up these true stories up you can gladly get ahold of the Greenfield, Indiana courthouse to verify the amount of calls to the police, county, local, and state. I didn't even know you could do that but another neighbor told me he did it. Its almost unbelieveable! But I live it everyday. I will start with this tid bit. I DON'T COOK METH! And my house, garage, RV, and crawl space has been searched by police dogs to be sure.....
Have a great day my forum friends! And can't wait to read your stories!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 28, 2011)

How awful! I'm really lucky that I don't have any horrible neighbors. In fact, I have an elderly neighbor who actually keeps one of my cats. My cats pick on this cat, so she started hanging out over there. Now this lady and my cat are best friends. The cat actually eats, sleeps, and lives there, but the lady still calls her my cat. I don't mind, as long as they're both happy.


----------



## wellington (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have any good neighbor stories, just suggestions for you and an ear if you want to tell us a few more tidbits
Isn't there anything else for your neighbors to do there in Indian? Maybe you should try to engage them in a hobby or even a block party. Show them you have nothing to hide and how kind you are and maybe they will find someone else to bother. Okay, now that I gave you my suggestions for neighborly peace, tell us the truth, what did you really do that they don't like you?  Spill the goods
Happy good neighboring and good luck.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah my neighbor is also elderly, and a total nut bag, and not just because of her age. She was like this with the people that had this house before my wife bought it. My house has been invaded 4 times to search for meth in 2 years. The last time she had them out here they were so nice to us but said they have to investigate every call because that is their job. Then then other cop was talking to her and yelled at her "how do u even know what meth smells like??". I laughed my arse off! I don't even know what it smells like except what they tell us on the cop shows. Then she called them and told them we put **** roaches in her house... it ain't my fault she is a dirty old lady and has roaches!!!! Glad to hear u have good neighbors tho!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm lucky to have the neighbours I do, right now.

I used to live in a ground-floor city centre apartment. It was stylish and modern, and I was so happy when I moved in, but it was built between a university and a housing estate full of drug addicts, complete with chav children and dangerous dogs. Kids would shout abuse, damage my car and throw bricks and fire-filled bottles at my window, as well as working together to ring the doorbell and knock on every window of the apartment at the same time. We planned to move out when we could afford it, but it reached a point where I'd have a panic attack and start crying if anyone knocked on the door or phoned us. In the end, we cut our losses and moved before we were ready.

I now live in a lovely parkland neighbourhood. It's peaceful, the neighbours are all very friendly and though there's not much of a community atmosphere we all leave each other alone under the knowledge that people ARE always looking out for you, in a subtle and non-intrusive way. Our direct next-door neighbour is a single mum with two teenage daughters, both in relationships with rough-looking boys, and we hear shouting, screaming and door-slamming very clearly through our walls a lot, but I know I'm safe here and that's what matters. They might not be the perfect people to live next door to, but they're not going to injure me or damage my property.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 28, 2011)

My parents used to have this crazy neighbor that would call the police and write letters to their employers. She said my mother worked for Avon (she didn't) and left an Avon brochure on her porch with worms in it that destroyed her junipers. This is just one of the funnier complaints. One time she called the police to complain about a friend they had over. She said this man was driving a white car and drove up on her lawn and hit her gas meter. The police came out immediately to arrest the man. It turned out my parents' friend was the sheriff of los angeles county at the time! Ha ha! Needless to say he wasn't arrested.


----------



## Neal (Dec 28, 2011)

There's an elderly couple a few houses down from mine that feed all the ferrell cats in the neighborhood, right now there are at least 15 that I've seen. Well...14 after last night. 

The cats get in our backyard and in our tortoise pens. They wake us up early in the AM when they're trying to mate or when they're fighting. Asked Santa for a cat trap this year, so one by one they are going to be relocated to a far away place.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Neal said:


> There's an elderly couple a few houses down from mine that feed all the ferrell cats in the neighborhood, right now there are at least 15 that I've seen. Well...14 after last night.
> 
> The cats get in our backyard and in our tortoise pens. They wake us up early in the AM when they're trying to mate or when they're fighting. Asked Santa for a cat trap this year, so one by one they are going to be relocated to a far away place.


I too am in that same boat Neal! We got rented traps from animal control but there were too many she was feeding and they were have'n kittens left and right. So we bought our own. We got 9 cats in 2 weeks the last time. That also caused a cop visit cause she says we fed them to out giant siberian and that we were feeding the cats antifreeze! God grief, what a pain in the arse! Good luck catching your trouble makers. I'm sure it won't be hard tho, ours are always real happy to get in the trap and eat a free meal.


----------



## ascott (Dec 28, 2011)

So I know it could be worse....the neighbors have like a gazillion chickens and roosters....so during the summer flies are GAROSSS! and I put out bird seed at our house for the quail finch sparrows song birds dove and the two gunea hens and the peacock and all the other birds...well the darn chickens and roosters jump their fence and end up in my feeder darn near till it is gone and they crap all over the porch and drive way.....also they have two boys...they do not watch those boys...the two boys don't speak english (well the bigger ones started school so he is picking it up) so trying to talk to them does no good...they have destroyed two of my trees they have been up playing on our porch when ever we leave the house...so when my son and I pull up to the gate they use to greet us on our own porch....uhhhhh? Then they crossed the line when I was at home and sat down to have a sangwich I look up out the window and see the monkeys climbing up the fence of one of my CDTs yard swinging back and forth!! Oh hell no...so I fly out the door and...well...let's say that is when I realized I did not need them to understand english to convince them to run like the wind....I know not nice...so then from that day on they were kinda leery of me...but they again were sneaking onto out property and were playing on the porch while we were inside...so my dogs heard them....which let me know...so as I look outside the window I see them both drop my sons scooter on the driveway and run to the middle of my yard and dropped their pangs and peed like in a bathroom....again we had meeting of the mind with some choice words....so I had enough and stomped my butt over to their house because I noticed their father...he speaks a little english....I explained to him that his children are not to come onto my property unless their life is in danger....period. so I have only spotted them one time on my property since and when ever we pull up they hide behind the trees in their yard....terrible it has to be that way....I know not that horrible...however the flip side now is I don't mind them so much anymore....lol


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

ascott said:


> So I know it could be worse....the neighbors have like a gazillion chickens and roosters....so during the summer flies are GAROSSS! and I put out bird seed at our house for the quail finch sparrows song birds dove and the two gunea hens and the peacock and all the other birds...well the darn chickens and roosters jump their fence and end up in my feeder darn near till it is gone and they crap all over the porch and drive way.....also they have two boys...they do not watch those boys...the two boys don't speak english (well the bigger ones started school so he is picking it up) so trying to talk to them does no good...they have destroyed two of my trees they have been up playing on our porch when ever we leave the house...so when my son and I pull up to the gate they use to greet us on our own porch....uhhhhh? Then they crossed the line when I was at home and sat down to have a sangwich I look up out the window and see the monkeys climbing up the fence of one of my CDTs yard swinging back and forth!! Oh hell no...so I fly out the door and...well...let's say that is when I realized I did not need them to understand english to convince them to run like the wind....I know not nice...so then from that day on they were kinda leery of me...but they again were sneaking onto out property and were playing on the porch while we were inside...so my dogs heard them....which let me know...so as I look outside the window I see them both drop my sons scooter on the driveway and run to the middle of my yard and dropped their pangs and peed like in a bathroom....again we had meeting of the mind with some choice words....so I had enough and stomped my butt over to their house because I noticed their father...he speaks a little english....I explained to him that his children are not to come onto my property unless their life is in danger....period. so I have only spotted them one time on my property since and when ever we pull up they hide behind the trees in their yard....terrible it has to be that way....I know not that horrible...however the flip side now is I don't mind them so much anymore....lol


Good story Angela! At least they got the point, well we hope anyways!! 




kimber_lee_314 said:


> My parents used to have this crazy neighbor that would call the police and write letters to their employers. She said my mother worked for Avon (she didn't) and left an Avon brochure on her porch with worms in it that destroyed her junipers. This is just one of the funnier complaints. One time she called the police to complain about a friend they had over. She said this man was driving a white car and drove up on her lawn and hit her gas meter. The police came out immediately to arrest the man. It turned out my parents' friend was the sheriff of los angeles county at the time! Ha ha! Needless to say he wasn't arrested.


I think your parents old neighbor has a sister next door to my house! Lol!




cherylim said:


> I'm lucky to have the neighbours I do, right now.
> 
> I used to live in a ground-floor city centre apartment. It was stylish and modern, and I was so happy when I moved in, but it was built between a university and a housing estate full of drug addicts, complete with chav children and dangerous dogs. Kids would shout abuse, damage my car and throw bricks and fire-filled bottles at my window, as well as working together to ring the doorbell and knock on every window of the apartment at the same time. We planned to move out when we could afford it, but it reached a point where I'd have a panic attack and start crying if anyone knocked on the door or phoned us. In the end, we cut our losses and moved before we were ready.
> 
> I now live in a lovely parkland neighbourhood. It's peaceful, the neighbours are all very friendly and though there's not much of a community atmosphere we all leave each other alone under the knowledge that people ARE always looking out for you, in a subtle and non-intrusive way. Our direct next-door neighbour is a single mum with two teenage daughters, both in relationships with rough-looking boys, and we hear shouting, screaming and door-slamming very clearly through our walls a lot, but I know I'm safe here and that's what matters. They might not be the perfect people to live next door to, but they're not going to injure me or damage my property.


Glad u got out of the old place! That sounds like a real hell hole!!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 28, 2011)

I gotta say that in 20 years, I haven't had one problem with any of my neighbors. We are friendly, and very tolerant of each other. There aren't any houses within about 400 feet of my house, though, add to that many trees, and we can pretty much do as we please, whenever. It's great. I couldn't live in a neighborhood any more, and definately wouldn't be wanted. The secret to good neighbors is distance.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2011)

My neighbor is a Native American...a great, big guy who's nick name is Bear. He does two things that irritate the heck out of me. 

I spray Round-up to keep the weeds under control on my property. So the area in front of my house is bare dirt, free of weeds and grass. My pasture is only green grass and clover. I go out there several time during the summer and pull up the fox tails and weeds.

So, when Bear rides his mower to cut down HIS weeds that are knee high and gone to seed, he drives it with the grass outlet pointing to my property. All those weed seeds fly over onto my bare dirt and fresh, green pasture. Gr-r-r-r!

The other thing he does is to hit soft balls for his dog. Now, this doesn't sound like much of an irritant unless you remember that Bear is a BIG guy, and he hits the ball VERY hard. He hits it up as high as he can and for every one that lands in Bear's yard, three or four land in my tortoise pens and once through the roof of my green house. I'm sure if one of those balls happened to crash-land on a tortoise it would split him wide open.

Please don't suggest it, because there's no talking to the guy. I've tried it. (I'm a grouchy, bitchy old lady)


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 28, 2011)

Neal, What has worked well for me is : Catch them in a live catch trap, pour a 5 gallon bucket of cold water all over them. Then open the trap. They'll hightail it home, and I rarely see the same cat again, at least not soon. Repeat as necessary.


Neal said:


> There's an elderly couple a few houses down from mine that feed all the ferrell cats in the neighborhood, right now there are at least 15 that I've seen. Well...14 after last night.
> 
> The cats get in our backyard and in our tortoise pens. They wake us up early in the AM when they're trying to mate or when they're fighting. Asked Santa for a cat trap this year, so one by one they are going to be relocated to a far away place.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

emysemys said:


> My neighbor is a Native American...a great, big guy who's nick name is Bear. He does two things that irritate the heck out of me.
> 
> I spray Round-up to keep the weeds under control on my property. So the area in front of my house is bare dirt, free of weeds and grass. My pasture is only green grass and clover. I go out there several time during the summer and pull up the fox tails and weeds.
> 
> ...


Good story. Altho I can't say I agree with the last part that is in quotes! You have been very tolerant of me!


----------



## Neltharion (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess I should consider myself lucky compared to some of the other stories. I don't have a 'crazy' neighbor, but I do have one that's a total lazy slob. I'm in the middle of suburbia, and the rest of the neighbors do a good job of keeping their yards clean. 

He never mows his lawn or rakes his leaves. Knee high weeds are everywhere. He keeps his garbage cans right on his driveway and they are usually overflowing. They have been observed throwing their garbage into the cans of the neighbors. On windy days, these garbage gets blown into other yards including mine. 

He has a three car garage and a three car driveway, but because his garage is unorganized and full of stuff, and his driveway has a broken down boat and a trailer on it, he can only get one car on the driveway. The other four cars that belong to his wife, his two sons, and his daughter in law congest the streets. On several occasions, I have seen near collisions because the streets are narrow to begin with. A few of those cars also leak various fluids all over the streets. Whenever he or his kids work on the boat or cars, they leave the parts all over the driveway. Sometimes they roll into sidewalk or gutters. 

The younger teenage son has thrown parties, where he and his friends have been noisy all night long. Underage drinking goes on at that house. The kids hang out in the streets by the cars, they urinate in other people's yards, throw food wrappers, bottles, cans, empty cigarette packs, and still burning cigarette butts in the yards of neighbors. They've also been witnessed knocking down garbage cans.

Several neighbors have filed complaints against them with City Code Enforcement and the City Police Department. At one point, a neighbor wrote a very polite letter requesting that he please clean up his yard, and find alternate parking accommodations for some of his vehicles, this letter was signed by EVERYONE else on the street. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2011)

Neal said:


> There's an elderly couple a few houses down from mine that feed all the ferrell cats in the neighborhood, right now there are at least 15 that I've seen. Well...14 after last night.
> 
> The cats get in our backyard and in our tortoise pens. They wake us up early in the AM when they're trying to mate or when they're fighting. Asked Santa for a cat trap this year, so one by one they are going to be relocated to a far away place.



   Okay, for once I am glad your not my neighbor...


----------



## ascott (Dec 28, 2011)

> On windy days, these garbage gets blown into other yards including mine.



Ohhhhh...so forgot about this same thing here of my gazillion chicken neighbors....makes me crazy...I hate litter...uggggghhhh.




> rides his mower to cut down HIS weeds that are knee high and gone to seed, he drives it with the grass outlet pointing to my property.



OOOOOO, my front neighbor does this .....his response to my trying to breach the conversation is..."I am too old to worry about it" he is like only in his fifties....this one really really really pisses me off...because I too pull the weeds by hand (all darn spring and lead into summer) but I do not use the weed killer....here the wind blows so many days a year that I have worked hard the last five or so years to get my property back to native desert landscape and it cuts down the flying dirt....


----------



## Neal (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry Jacqui...but anything that prevents me from getting a good nights rest needs to go. I had this conversation with my daughter when she was waking up in the middle of the night and she has been a good girl ever since.

If it makes you feel any better I send them to a public park by my work where a bunch of other stray cats live and people feed them.


----------



## Laura (Dec 28, 2011)

TNR Trap Neuter Release.. 
Dont trap and release un neutered to become someone elses problems and not stop the over population...
Trap and take to the shelter if anything... they will at least be put donw humanely and not suffer... 
and be SURE they are not somones pets before you re locate! 
I know its a problem... everywhere.. and cat owners should take more responsibility etc....
no simple answer...


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

My thread has been hijacked! Lol!!! Just kid'n. I do it all the time!


----------



## Laura (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry.. i thought that after i re read... ok.. so we have this neighbor who runs his dog off leash.. it got hit by a car, and he is trying to sue the family... he then installed speed bumps without permission , and the HOA is now trying to sue him for paying for the removal, which was done the next day..


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok I will add another to my bad neighbor stories. After she didn't get the results she wanted from the local and county and state, she called the FBI in Indianapolis, they inturn sent 2 plain cloths people that also searched my whole property for meth. And then my wife sprayed for weeds and she had the poison control people out here and of course they said she was bonkers. She even calls the mayor like 10 times a month to ***** about us and anything else she can. The guy on the other side of her moved out when she turned him in child protective services for something that ended up being another lie by her! She also made false calls on him for cooking meth!!! I have more but I will use them to bump the thread!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2011)

Neal said:


> I'm sorry Jacqui...but anything that prevents me from getting a good nights rest needs to go. I had this conversation with my daughter when she was waking up in the middle of the night and she has been a good girl ever since.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I send them to a public park by my work where a bunch of other stray cats live and people feed them.



Not really, not when I know how much money I spend a week caring for "my" feral cats. Not to mention the worry when one comes up missing. Yes, I am the crazy catlady in our village (actually there are atleast two of us).  Wonder if those live traps would work to catch them noise making drunks at the bar or the children in the area... (said sorta tongue in check since I always wonder why animals making noise is worse then humans, I mean isn't noise noise?) I really promise I will release them some place safe.


----------



## Laura (Dec 28, 2011)

cant they put a note in her file? 5149 1/2 if nothing else.. what a waste of time...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 29, 2011)

Laura said:


> cant they put a note in her file? 5149 1/2 if nothing else.. what a waste of time...



No, because what if she were to be like the story of the little boy who cried wolf? Atleast your lucky enough to get to know who your accuser is.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2011)

What's wrong with cooking meth?


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 29, 2011)

dmmj said:


> What's wrong with cooking meth?


Hmm, I will have to ask the police that if we get another visit. About 2 months ago she had some sort of health problem and was in the hospital for about 2 weeks. So since then she has been real low key as far as I know. But before that happend my brother in-law was over at our house talking to my wife (his sister) about stuff and when he left our house he got down to the stop sign and got pulled over. The cop asked him what business he had at our house. He exploded: "that's my f***ing sisters house you moron!" And I guess the cop knew Mark was about to go into a rage cause he just said ok and let him go on. I was very upset about that 1. Because she knew it was my wifes brother since they have all lived in this same neighborhood for years and years.. But chances are they were just watching to start with. Who knows??


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 29, 2011)

I fear that we're the bad neighbors in our neighborhood! lol...not really, I guess, but not that anyone is particularly mean or bad; it's just that no one is really friendly or neighborly around us. I suppose it goes both ways, too. But aside from the older couple across the street that my wife knew years before we got married and I moved in (lol, and the guy a street over who lets me get cactus pads out of his yard!), we don't really know any of our neighbors. I don't think any of them have a clue that I keep a menagerie of reptiles in our home, and I actually do feel a little concerned if that information gets spread around, ya know?

But the reason for my first statement is because I take horrible care of our yard. To be honest, the previous tenants made some very stupid decisions with their landscaping, liking putting a giant pile of sand in the front yard one year. God knows what their intentions were, but a storm blew it over, and now I still have to wipe grit and sand off my shoes when entering the house after it rains (it rains a lot down here). PLus there's a lot of trees, and I don't own a lawnmower. The yard is a little too large to use a push mower, so during the green months, I'm restricted to borrowing my grandpa's ride mower on the weekends when time and weather permits. Needless to say, my yard does not get cut as often as it should, and combined with everything else, it looks terrible. Raking is an almost once-a-year event.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 29, 2011)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> I fear that we're the bad neighbors in our neighborhood! lol...not really, I guess, but not that anyone is particularly mean or bad; it's just that no one is really friendly or neighborly around us. I suppose it goes both ways, too. But aside from the older couple across the street that my wife knew years before we got married and I moved in (lol, and the guy a street over who lets me get cactus pads out of his yard!), we don't really know any of our neighbors. I don't think any of them have a clue that I keep a menagerie of reptiles in our home, and I actually do feel a little concerned if that information gets spread around, ya know?
> 
> But the reason for my first statement is because I take horrible care of our yard. To be honest, the previous tenants made some very stupid decisions with their landscaping, liking putting a giant pile of sand in the front yard one year. God knows what their intentions were, but a storm blew it over, and now I still have to wipe grit and sand off my shoes when entering the house after it rains (it rains a lot down here). PLus there's a lot of trees, and I don't own a lawnmower. The yard is a little too large to use a push mower, so during the green months, I'm restricted to borrowing my grandpa's ride mower on the weekends when time and weather permits. Needless to say, my yard does not get cut as often as it should, and combined with everything else, it looks terrible. Raking is an almost once-a-year event.


I would take a neighbor with a not so nice yard over the hell I have to deal with!  she has some poor sucker do her yard and b*tchs at him the whole time he is out there try'n to do it! Id mow her over.... But I'm just mean.... >


----------



## jaizei (Dec 29, 2011)

So were there search warrants for all these searches? If so, then there is definitely something wrong. The allegations of a single person isn't usually (and shouldn't be) enough to get a judge to sign off on a search warrant. If not, and you allow them to search your property voluntarily then you should stop. Tell them enough is enough, and that they need to get one.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 29, 2011)

jaizei said:


> So were there search warrants for all these searches? If so, then there is definitely something wrong. The allegations of a single person isn't usually (and shouldn't be) enough to get a judge to sign off on a search warrant. If not, and you allow them to search your property voluntarily then you should stop. Tell them enough is enough, and that they need to get one.



No search warrants were involved except for the last 2 guys that came from Indianapolis. Trust me, we are done. My wife and the guy that lived next door to her went to the Judge and spoke with him, and he knows the whole story. The only thing that can be done is if someone can prove she can no longer take care of herself and then the state will step in and take her to some kind of assisted living home. But.... we have put our house up for sale, keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## eudora09 (Dec 29, 2011)

I lived by some bad people and some nice ones. The worst was the one that would steal gas out of the car, the hub caps off of the car, and would sit on the porch when he knew my father was out on his big rig and would harass my mom. So we got a doberman puppy and he ended up poisoning it and then laughed while he watched us bury her. We moved soon after that. 

Another neighbor got this yappy poodle puppy and would let it out at night and it would sit under our carport and bark all night. A few weeks later the dog was gone and a few days after that my husky ended up dead. Come to find out that the neighbor thought we had took their dog off so decided to kill mine but a week after that found their dog running around with some strays. >.< 

Now the person I live by is nasty. He never takes his dog out of his apartment or the trash out so when he opens his door the smell will knock you down. When we moved in there were roaches everywhere so I went on a killing spree and finally killed them all but heard him in his apartment crying "my babies, my babies are all dead." and then found a pile of roaches he had dumped out in his planter it was really disgusting. His dog barks all day and night and tries to attack anyone through the door and he has the nerve to threaten to kill my dog for softly growling at him when he walked by my apartment (so much so that he tried to enter my place to kill my dog)... I can not wait until my lease is up in May.. This is the first time in my life I have ever lived in an apartment and I refuse to ever do it again!


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 30, 2011)

eudora09 said:


> I lived by some bad people and some nice ones. The worst was the one that would steal gas out of the car, the hub caps off of the car, and would sit on the porch when he knew my father was out on his big rig and would harass my mom. So we got a doberman puppy and he ended up poisoning it and then laughed while he watched us bury her. We moved soon after that.
> 
> Another neighbor got this yappy poodle puppy and would let it out at night and it would sit under our carport and bark all night. A few weeks later the dog was gone and a few days after that my husky ended up dead. Come to find out that the neighbor thought we had took their dog off so decided to kill mine but a week after that found their dog running around with some strays. >.<
> 
> ...


----------

